# Using whetstone on skis



## naziff (Jan 6, 2020)

Hi! 
I'm a total beginner on grinding ski edges. I'm wondering if there is anything wrong in doing it with my knife whetstone that I have at home. They begin from 400 and up.

The diamond ones are ridiculously expensive.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------

